# Plans for 5' or 6' Bullnose Tank...



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

So, where on earth are people ordering large tanks like this from? We're thinking of doing major renos at home and I'd like to put one in as a room separator. I'll probably end up doing a sump system and running plumbing for it at the same time so that I don't have to change water manually, (drip system). This isn't "super-immediate" but within the next 8-12 months so I'd like to start planning/thinking about how to do it/feasibility.

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think ipu sells them. And you can always use a regular shape tank and have the stand bullnose extra feet for puttung decor or phone.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Pauls Aquarium in Surry has some nice Acrilic tanks on display now.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are doing a reno perhaps a custom aquarium would work nicely. Why not get exactly what you want. Check out this thread. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36146

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Ohhhh...thanks for the link! As you said, I'll probably have it custom made.

Thanks!
verkion

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

These guys do custom work as well. I've never seen one of their tanks personally, but they look like they do nice work.

Quality Custom Aquarium Manufacturer | Toronto Canada


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Those guys seem to do glass aquariums primarily. Not sure whether I'd want a glass tank that big! Isn't acrylic safer for sizes like that?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Most 5' to 6' tanks are glass, not plexi.

Advantage of plexi is light-weight by comparison.

Advantage of glass is doesn't scratch as easily as plexi.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well made acrylic tanks are virtually bulletproof. But they will scratch as Anthony said. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well moving a large glass tank is a pain in the butt. I hired movers to move a 220 gallon from my garage to my basement about 200 feet and 14 stairs!...cost me $200, but I was insured if they dropped it. They were nice enough to place it on my custom built stand exactly where I wanted to put it. I can't imagine what it would cost to ship a large glass tank from Toronto to Vancouver area, not to mention the risk of damage. I am sure there has to be some local builders that build glass tanks that large. I know there used to be a member on BCA that made tanks which is where I got mine from, but I have not seen him in the forums for a long time!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd think it'd be pretty tough to make a bullnose tank out of glass.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, that is for sure, acrylic would be one of the only ways to do a semi circle end like those found in a bull nose tank!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

target said:


> I'd think it'd be pretty tough to make a bullnose tank out of glass.


It is and quite costly and time consuming to heat the glass and form around carpeted molds with out distortion that's why the 4' started at 2k+ well that and also shipping normal tanks are stacked like Russian nesting dolls and these obviously can't so shipping cost goes up and also if you do find a foriegn manufacturer makin the quality ones some want you to buy 10 before they ship....that's why our lfs around now don't have them and have cheapies.

One a side note I have an extra one posted for sale for a good price in the equipment section

Also clown loach my friend has a full circle glass tank with a 5 foot diameter 300gallon it's glass and only has one seam in the viewing glass.


----------

